

The Death of the Cyberflâneur - damohasi
https://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/05/opinion/sunday/the-death-of-the-cyberflaneur.html?_r=1&pagewanted=all

======
tristan_louis
Interesting article but I suspect what is happening here is what happens in
most technology cycle: first the true believers and the hobbyists come up,
finding ways to create something out of a new technology. Then the businesses
come and make the technology a utility and a more commoditized thing, pushing
the believers and hobbyists out of the way in the name of efficiency.

Cyberflaneurs probably still exist, they're just no longer the main group on
the internet.

